# Geforce Next vs. R700 (Blockdiagramme inside)



## Captain Future (10. April 2008)

Fragt nicht woher, aber diese Infos könnten möglicherweise die nächsten GPUs von AMD und Nvidia zeigen - manche der folgenden Details sind allerdings nur meine Schätzung ohne weitere Stützung durch Gerüchte/Informationen (kursiv).

*R700*
2x RV770, also 800 Shader-ALUs, 32 TMUs, 512 Bit Speicherinterface

*RV770*:
- 850-900 MHz Chip
- 400 Shader-ALUs
- 16 TMUs
- 16 ROPs (endlich repariert, 4z/clk, MSAA-Resolve in den ROPs)
- 55nm
- ~ _800-830M_ Transistoren
- schnelles GDDR4 @256 Bit
- Leistung: RV670+50% und mehr
- TDP (Karte) ~150 Watt

*Geforce Next (GT200)*:
- _550-650_ MHz Chip, _~1,5_ GHz Shader
- 240 Shader-ALUs
- 80 TMUs
- 32 ROPs
- 65nm
- _>600mm²_ Die-Size
- ~1,5 Mrd. Transistoren
- GDDR3-RAM, 1,0-1,1 GHz, 512 Bit
- Leistung: G80+100%
- TDP (Karte): >200 Watt

Vielleicht liege ich aber auch komplett falsch


----------



## Ionenweaper (10. April 2008)

Wie kommst auf die 80 5D-ALUs beim RV770? Die Gerüchte sprechen doch bisher immer von 96 (480 SPs).


----------



## Kreisverkehr (10. April 2008)

ja auf der PCGHW-Newsseite stehen die selben Infos...
ich wart lieber auf die fertigen Karten. Ich war damals so voller Vorfreude wegen der 2900XT, hab seit aufkommen der Gerüchte nur nach Daten gelechzt und wurde bitter enttäuscht.


----------



## Captain Future (11. April 2008)

Ionenweaper schrieb:


> Wie kommst auf die 80 5D-ALUs beim RV770? Die Gerüchte sprechen doch bisher immer von 96 (480 SPs).


Das kommt drauf an, welchen Gerüchen du Glauben schenkst. Und vor allem kommt es darauf an, was AMD für sinnvoll und wirtschaftlich hält und was sich mit den Designentscheidungen der R6x-Modularität vereinbaren läßt.

Außerdem: "Die Gerüchte" sprechen auch von 800 Shadern im R700 - die kriegt man besser mit zweimal 400 als 1,x mal 480.


----------



## Player007 (12. April 2008)

Wird sehr interessant werden, ob Nvidia mit mehr Transistoren glänzt oder AMD mit mehr Shadern.

Gruß


----------

